# Photos of our folder collection...



## soniclove (Apr 1, 2010)

My knife collection/obsession is getting a little bit out of control, so I thought I'd share the love with you all. It keeps getting worse...I mean better all the time...

My folder collection:





My folder collection, with the "alpha-male":




My new Fallkniven U2...sharp as:




My newest edition, and my favourite so far BM585:






oh and before you ask, I have a mini-griptillian, a mini-presidio, a CRKT M16-14 in the mail on the way...thanks all.


----------



## Advil (Apr 1, 2010)

whose this little guy? i like!






i've only been into knives since february (flashlights too actually) and this is almost my entire collection so far. The only things missing are one extra Benchmade Mini griptilian and a Leatherman Wave

Ka-bar 1214 up top
crkt triumph, spyderco centofante 3, kershaw zing, benchmade mini grip, kershaw leek, sog twitch 2, small knife i got as a gift from the NRA, victorinox classic
Buck 119 special bottom


----------



## soniclove (Apr 1, 2010)

wow, I like your collection...Im also fairly new to collecting knives, bought 2-3 over the last 15 years and then 15 new blades in the last 2 months!!! I like your twitch, its missing in my collection. I didnt post my fixed blades; I have a Ka-Bar Becker Necker, a CS Tanto mini-tac, CS Tanto Koban and my new San Mai III CS Tanto Recon...saving them for another post.

Im super addited to knife and light photothreads!!

that lil' chap is my brand spanking new SpyderCo Ladybug III with FRN scales...its a beautful little blade, sharp and well built...it will live on my key ring as a backup EDC.

Im also heavily into lights here my piddly collection:




cheer!!


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 2, 2010)

I repeat, I am not crazy


----------



## soniclove (Apr 2, 2010)

nice stuff, keep em coming.

btw, that little guy is a SpyderCo Ladybug III with FRN scales...

I posted some other pics and replies but they were screened out...for some reason...??


----------



## parnass (Apr 2, 2010)

I began collecting American made folders in 1980s and only photographed a few. Here's a sample.

Buck 500 series






Schrade Uncle Henry lock backs (older, USA-made)






Camillus American Wildlife series






Some Parker knives


----------



## parnass (Apr 2, 2010)

continued:


----------



## parnass (Apr 2, 2010)

more


----------



## parnass (Apr 2, 2010)

Sears Craftsman 1977 commemorative stockman






old Yankee knives


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 2, 2010)

Benchmade & Chris Reeve (have more Chris Reeve - not pictured) - most going up for sale in coming weeks. Won't sell the blue one (third from left bottom).






and full size Sebenza






Not a sales thread - but if you see something you like...., most are non-serrated blades. No boxes, lost in moves..


----------



## TKC (Apr 3, 2010)

*Here is my knife collection:*
*TKC's knives*


----------



## AMRaider (Apr 3, 2010)

soniclove said:


> My knife collection/obsession is getting a little bit out of control, so I thought I'd share the love with you all. It keeps getting worse...I mean better all the time...
> 
> My folder collection:
> 
> ...


 
Nice collection! I especially like the old-school SOG Stingray you got there; they sure don't make them like that anymore.


----------



## soniclove (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks!! yes my SOG stingray is still the pride of my collection...the sound it makes when it locks back is amazing...its in terrific condition...none of the knives I have now seem to have the same tough build quality...but they certainly have more technology to do the same job...ie blade construction/composition.


----------



## Tom_123 (Apr 3, 2010)

I don’t know if this already can be called a collection, 
I just gather together knives that I like.
Unfortunately, there are a lot of knives that I like.

Here we go: 






Even more folders and the minis





My favorite slip joints:





Even more slip joints, all bargain knives like Rough Riders, Steel Warriors, and the like


----------



## soniclove (Apr 4, 2010)

Tom, nice work!!! Im intersted in the black SOG blink, where did you score that? and whats that lil red blade above...nice collection!!!


----------



## Tom_123 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks soniclove, very nice pictures and knives you have there.

As for your question,
the three folders in this row are cheap knives from Kaidomain. 
However, the red one (SKU: S006932) is of decent quality and makes a nice keyring knife.

I don’t know anything about the 'SOG', I ordered the black mini folder of the
series mentioned above and they sent me the wrong knife.
The quality of the 'SOG' is rather poor, a lot of blade play and the lock back lever don’t fit well.
Could be a fake, but I don’t have any other SOG knives to compare,
so I can't tell for sure.


----------



## soniclove (Apr 4, 2010)

cheers Tom,

Im surprised as I have a twitch II and its really well built, opens like a rocket, is super sharp and has very little blade play.

Im off to Germany later in the year and Im starting to wonder if there'll be opportunities to buy some more knives...I guess nothing like the USA in terms of shopping for EDC kit!


----------



## se4g4e (Apr 4, 2010)

Advil said:


> Ka-bar 1214 up top
> crkt triumph, spyderco centofante 3, kershaw zing, benchmade mini grip, kershaw leek, sog twitch 2, small knife i got as a gift from the NRA, victorinox classic
> Buck 119 special bottom



How's the build quality of that Zing, compared to your Spydie and Benchmade? I've been thinking about picking up an orange one.


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 4, 2010)

These are a few of my favorites. cell phone pic sorry :shakehead


----------



## soniclove (Apr 6, 2010)

some more eye candy?

Over sized images deleted


----------



## AMRaider (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful photos, and beautiful knives! May I ask what kind of camera you are using?


----------



## soniclove (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks very much!

the photos of the strider were taken in-doors on a glass dinning table using a tripod and off camera flash. The camera is a Canon 5D MkII using a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.

The photos above, out in the sun were taken with the same camera but using a 70-200mm f/2.8 IS MkI lens.

hope you enjoy...next sunny day when Im free I'll shoot some more eye candy!!

cheers


----------



## Advil (Apr 8, 2010)

se4g4e said:


> How's the build quality of that Zing, compared to your Spydie and Benchmade? I've been thinking about picking up an orange one.



It's decent. Not as good as a benchmade of course. But I'd say on par with a spydie!


----------



## kyamei (Apr 9, 2010)

Only started collecting knives somewhat recently, so my collection is still rather small.


----------



## TKC (Apr 10, 2010)

*TKC's knives*


----------

